# Question: Classical Music in Japanese Movie "Kokuhaku"?



## diceman

Hello everyone, this is my first post. 
I also hope that I chose the correct forum for my question; well, there's this trailer for a Japanese movie called "Kokuhaku" (Confession), and it has some awesome music in it, featuring full orchester and choir-vocals. Sounds really epic. Anyway, I wanted to ask, if maybe anyone around here is able to recognize the music? Perhaps it's even original music from the official soundtrack, but I don't think so. It definitely sounds classical.

You can find the trailer here.

And I don't mean the piano piece in the beginning. Wait for the orchester-part to kick in.
Big Thanks in advance.


----------

